# Any of these unusual travel destinations appeal to you?



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

*Bizarre and unusual destinations around the world*

http://http://www.latimes.com/travel/deals/la-tr-oddspots-pg,0,1517806.photogallery#axzz2wrX4nC00


----------

